# Erfahrungen mit Wacom Tablet



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Wacom Tablet hat.
Ich möchte mir das Intuos 3 in der Größe A4 zulegen.
Bringt es wirklich den Effekt, richtiges zeichnen am PC Kann man es mit einem Stück Papier vergleichen oder ist es eine große Umstellung.
Postet doch einfach mal eure Erfahrungen, würde mich echt interessieren

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. August 2005)

Hi,

such einfach mal im Forum nach Wacom, es wurde schon häufig darüber geschrieben.

Kurzantwort:
1. Ja, natürlich ist es eine Umstellung, wenn man auf dem Tablett zeichnet und auf dem Monitor sieht.
2. Es hängt viel vom verwendeten Stift, dessen Einstellungen und der genutzten Software ab.

Software für realistisches Malen und Zeichnen:
Corel Painter http://www.corel.com/painterix/home/index.html
Geradezu unschlagbar in dem Bereich!

Stifte für das Grafiktablett:
Sehr hilfreich kann der Inkpen sein, weil du so ein Blatt Papier auf dein Grafiktablett legen kannst und
direkt (sichtbar) darauf zeichnen kannst. Dieser unangenehme Tablett<->Monitor Effekt ist dadurch weg.
http://europe.wacom.de/int/products/intuos/input_inkpen.asp?lang=de
Aber auch das restliche Sortiment an Stiften bietet eine Unmenge Möglichkeiten (zum entspr. Preis).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jens B. (23. August 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal nen Wacom-Tablett, hab es dann aber bei eBay verkauft, weil die Umstellung (die Martin ja schon erwähnt hat...) schon sehr groß ist.

Meine Erfahrung (mit nem billigen Tablett, aber trotzdem von Wacom) sind:

-billig Stift der schlecht in der Hand liegt
-das Plastik auf dem Tablett hatte sehr schnell risse da wo man mit dem Stift langging
-generell Bugs (funktionierte erst nicht usw.)

Aber wie gesagt: das ist schon paar Jahre her und es war eine billig-Ausgabe.... entsprechend neuere (teurere) Ausgaben werden sich da wohl hervorheben.


----------



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?
Hab in den anderen Threads immer nur von Graphire und Volito gelesen, nie von dem Intuos. Ist das nicht gut oder nur zu teuer?


----------



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Den InkPen, den gibts nur für das Intuos 2 oder Hab auf der HP nix gefunden. Kann ich den auch für ein Intuos 3 benutzen oder sind die Stifte nicht kompatibel?


----------



## extracuriosity (23. August 2005)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Intuos3 A5. Ich bin so verliebt in mein Tablett. Ich hatte erst ein Graphire3 A6 und fand das auch schon sehr gut. Aber mein Intuos Baby rockt einfach. Die Verarbeitung ist 1A. Bugs hatte ich noch keine zu vermelden. Ich mach einfach alles damit. Klar ist das indirekte Arbeiten eine Umstellung, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und dann ist es ganz normal. 
Gerade in der Verbindung mit Painter lohnt sich das Tablett (Painter Essentials ist im Lieferumfang enthalten). Aber auch mit Photoshop, Illustrator, und und und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach viel natürlicher unf flüssiger arbeiten. Ich habe den Kauf (trotz den nicht ganz tiefen Preises) nie bereut. Über die Größe solltest du dir vielleicht nochmal Gedanken machen. A5 ist ja nur der berührungssensitive Bereich des Tabletts. Insgesamt ist mein A5 etwas größer als A4. Viel mehr würd auch gar nicht auf meinen Tisch passen.


----------



## Receiver (23. August 2005)

Also ich besitze nur die kleine Ausgabe eine Wacom Tabletts (Graphire 3 oder so), und ich komme eigentlich sehr gut damit zurecht.
Am Anfang is es schon komisch, weil Du nicht auf den Stift gucken darfst, sondern halt auf den Monitor. Das sollte sich aber nach einiger Zeit legen.

Zu den oben angesprochenen Mängeln:

- billiger Stift
...keine Ahnung wie billig der ist, aber ich find ihn nicht schlecht...wenn ich mir andere Stifte von bilig-Tabletts angucke die mehr nem Stift für nen Palm ähneln.

- Risse auf dem Tablett
...ich habe nicht direkt "Risse", wohl aber kleine kratzer wie man sie von nem CD-Rohling kennt, der etwas zu lang unterm Autositz gelegen hat. Ich merke von Rissen, die dann wohl auch ein einwandfreies Zeichnen nciht mehr möglich machen, nichts.

- Bugs
...hatte ich keine. Tablett anschließen, dann noch die Treiber-Software drauf und los gehts.


Das Du in anderen Threads nichts gefunden hast liegt womöglich wirklich daran, dass das Intuos einfach für die meisten paar Euro zu teuer ist. Meines Wissens nach wird das auch eher von Profis verwendet, da für gelegentliche Zeichnungen und Photoshop-arbeiten auch ein A6-Tablett wie das Graphire reicht.
Musst Du im Endeffekt selbst wissen, wie viel Du damit machen willst, und ob es sich lohnt 400€ für ein Tablett auszugeben (in diesem Preissegment würde ich an Deiner Stelle eh erst mal gucken, ob man das Teil nicht vorher irgendwo ausprobieren kann)


----------



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Bezüglich der Größe nochmal. 
Für was spielt die Größe denn überhaupt eine Rolle
Ich kann ja auch mit einem A5 Tablet eine A3 Zeichnung machen oder


----------



## Receiver (23. August 2005)

Das ist egal...

Ich kann auch mit meinem A6-Tablett ne Zeichung machen die nen Quadratmeter groß ist.
Durch die Treibersoftware kannst Du Dein Tablett so einstellen, dass die gesamte Tablettfläche den gesamten Desktop "abbildet". Wenn Du also mit dem Stift links oben in die Ecke gehst befindet sich der Cursor auch links oben auf Deinem Desktop usw.

Wenn Du jetzt ein A4 Bild in PS anlegst und z.B. Details zeichnen willst, zoomst du einfach ran. Wie schon gesagt, das Tablett bildet immer den gesamten Desktop ab (wenn Du das so eingestellt hast), so dass Du im Prinzip ganz unabhängig von der Tablettgröße jede Bildergröße zeichnen kannst.

Der Vorteil, der wohl bei einem größeren Tablett liegt ist, dass man mit dem Stift wirkich lange linien Zeichnen kann (am Stück)....ich mein das in etwa so: Nimm dir ein DIN-A4 Blett und Zeichne darauf. Dann nimm dir ein DIN-A6 Blatt und zeichne drauf. Im Endeffekt kannst Du auf beiden Papieren ja das gleiche Zeichnen, jedoch ist die Arbeitsfläche bei dem A6-Blatt scheinbar kleiner. Am PC ist das jedoch nicht ganz so wichtig, weil Du ja ranzoomen kannst...

Hoffe mal Du hast meine geistigen Ergüsse verstanden


----------



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Danke ich habs kapiert, das hat mich schon weitergebracht und mir nun meinen Geldbeutel nicht so sehr belastet


----------



## inctube (23. August 2005)

Hat noch jemand ne Ahnung bezüglich der Stifte?
Kann ich Intuos 2 Stifte für das 3 benutzen? Weil für das einser gehen zweier Stifte nicht hab ich auf der HP gelesen, aber anderstrum stand nix da.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. August 2005)

Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines A4 Intuos 2 und arbeite seit Jahren damit.
Wenn man erst ein mal damit zurechtkommt wie das System funktioniert, ist es (fast) so, als würde man auf papier zeichnen. Ich habe auch mal was billiges bei einem Freund ausprobiert, aber damit konnte ich - wenn ich schneller gezeichnet habe - keine vernünftigen Kurven/Rundungen zeichen. Sicherlich, der Preis ist ziemlich stolz ... meiner Meinung nach aber auch wirklich wert.


----------

